# Need DRIVERS - METRO NY Area



## CIVIL Group (Dec 10, 2005)

Good morning all.
We need a few drivers for the metro nyc area.
With or without your own trucks.
high pay with or without comissions - your call.
please contact us if interested.

thanks


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Do you have any work on the island?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do cars actually move out of their parking spaces there?


----------



## CIVIL Group (Dec 10, 2005)

sorry, just nyc.
if interested let me know.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Unfortunately it wouldn't pay for us to commute with our trucks to the city unless you were willing to pay travel time. I need more information. Is this commercial lots, municipal roads ??? etc,


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Im located in NJ can you be a lil more specific on the location of the work and what type of work the job entales.


----------



## CIVIL Group (Dec 10, 2005)

Manhattan NY
40 lots
Your plowtruck or ours will determine the money for each lot.
We will pay commision on top of the payrate.


----------

